# Dog ate Easter Egg WITH the tin foil wrapper



## catgb56 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yeap, that's what my Barney did. He's a real stinker! He found my left over stash of Hershy Easter Eggs and ate them - foil and all. There were only about 10 left. I did call the vet because it is chocolate, afterall, but he said not to be concerned, that amount is not considered toxic and just to keep an eye on him in case he starts vomiting. So far so good, he's drinking and eating fine. I am concerned, though, because of the tin foil wrapping. Will this cause damage to his intestines? Will he poop this out? Any help/in-sight is appreciated!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I would guess that if he doesn't throw it up, that he will have some shiny poop later!


----------



## MissyP (Feb 21, 2010)

Your dog ate 10 chocolate eggs and the vet wasn't concerned..? hmm


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I think they were the small ones.


----------



## MissyP (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought even just a small amount of chocolate such as 1-2 eggs/hershey kiss sized could harm a dog. Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I guess your dog is a larger breed?
It's true though, if he ate them wrapper and all it is doubtful much of the actual chocolate will be digested.
I honestly would not be watching for vomiting though, I'd be watching for neurological signs (tremors, disorientation) as that is the most common signs of cocoa toxicity. 
My dog ate a large DARK chocolate bar once, I induced vomiting immediately. The more cocoa the more dangerous the chocolate. 
Your vet told you to look for vomiting only? Hmmmm. Hinky.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

MissyP said:


> I thought even just a small amount of chocolate such as 1-2 eggs/hershey kiss sized could harm a dog. Maybe I'm mistaken.


Size makes a difference, the amount of cocoa makes a difference and sometimes some dogs are more sensitive than others regardless of size. This is why I'm surprised the OP's vet only said watch for vomiting.

Chocolate, onions, grapes...these are things I do not mess with.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

With milk chocolate the toxic amount is one ounce per pound....so it would take a whole lot to cause problems for most dogs.

The foil will probably just pass right on out. It might scratch a bit on its way but shouldn't cause any real problems. Just keep an eye on him and call the vet if anything seems off.


----------



## catgb56 (Apr 11, 2010)

It was the small Easter eggs, maybe 10, with foil - and yes, the vet was not too concerned. Said that if anything it was more sugar than chocolate. So far Barney's been fine, eating just fine. We checked his poop today and so far nothing.

He's a hound mix - about 60 lbs. Earlier in the week he jumped up on the dining room table (grrrrrrr) and finished off a few cakes from Easter. Called the vet immediately and he said just to watch for vomiting/diarehea(?). Yep, he did vomit a few times and that was it. Barney's behavior has been a challenge lately, but that's another forum.... But thanks for your comments - so far so good.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

My dog has eaten a balled up wrapper and they just come out like they went in (I think I would worry more about real tin foil)...same with barbie shoes...little lego etc 

I also thought Maggie ate the head off a lindt chocolate bunny once and freaked out...I googled and found out she would have had to eat at least 3 of them (3oz a piece) turns out she never ate the head my daughter left it in her school bag like that LOL.


----------



## Elocin (Jan 30, 2010)

Minnie was about the same size and ate half a bar of baking chocolate and was fine. If you have visitors I recommend telling them not to leave candy on the floor


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

We had a 12-pound runt dachshund that got into a visitor's luggage and ate a box of chocolate-flavored Ex-Lax.

The chocolate flavoring was not the issue.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Barney is quite the garbage disposal, isn't he?  And with a sweet tooth, at that!! 

Hope all fares well with your little muncher!!!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

RonE said:


> We had a 12-pound runt dachshund that got into a visitor's luggage and ate a box of chocolate-flavored Ex-Lax.
> 
> The chocolate flavoring was not the issue.


Nice!!! Reminds me of when we do enemas.


----------



## minnietintin (May 9, 2010)

I'm not a dog expert in any way but sometimes I think the chocolate alarm is overblown. I have a neighbor who has been feeding his poodle raisinettes and goobers for years as snacks and the poodle is doing just fine and has had two litters of puppies over the years. Maybe this particular dog has an iron clad stomach.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

minnietintin said:


> I'm not a dog expert in any way but sometimes I think the chocolate alarm is overblown. I have a neighbor who has been feeding his poodle raisinettes and goobers for years as snacks and the poodle is doing just fine and has had two litters of puppies over the years. Maybe this particular dog has an iron clad stomach.


What you have is a lucky neighbour. 
RAISINS (and grapes) are HIGHLY toxic and can cause liver failure. Chocolate (or rather the chemical in the cocoa bean) is as well. That being said, it requires the right amount of cocoa with the right size of dog and the dog being sensitive or not. It's still better to be safe than sorry. Cracker has eaten several chocolate bars in her life, most with no problems and no panic on my part, but when she ate the large 80 percent cocoa dark chocolate slab I got out the Hydrogen peroxide to make her vomit. I was taking no chances.


----------

